# My new coffee obsession



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these? I just got it and it's so cool!
I don't even really drink that much coffee, I mainly got it to make hot tea and cocoa. 
http://www.keurig.com/brewers.asp?c...ds&kw=keurig&gclid=CIST0bCBq5cCFRxNagod41C1jQ


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's so fast and you don't have to CLEAN anything. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

My DH wants one. I might get him one for christmas but I don't really have room on my counters for it. We'll see.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone use this, but grind their own beans?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw it on qvc last weekend. We LOVE coffee here, but I usually only have time to drink it at home on weekends. Weekday mornings, I do what I have to do to get myself, the kids, the dogs and cats ready for their day, then I'm out the door.

We always grind our own beans. We buy coffee from New Orleans Coffee Exchange. Check it out. http://www.orleanscoffee.com/.Kenya AA French is a standard in the house, and I really like their Windsor Court blend. Last time we ordered, we tried their Santa Teresa IV, Nicolas Mountain, El Salvador Cup of Excellence....which is a mouthful, but tastes so good and smooth.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Costco sells it online (in stores also, I think). For those that make hot chocolate and coffee in it, does the hot chocolate come out good? I am worried that it might have a tinge of a coffee taste from the aroma or remnants of coffee in the maker.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Diane I haven't found that to be a problem. I use it for tea, coffee and chocolate


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are those little k-cups of coffee good tasting though?? We have a similar machine at work, and the coffee brand they have sucksssss..

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Are those little k-cups of coffee good tasting though?? We have a similar machine at work, and the coffee brand they have sucksssss..
> 
> Ryan


you can use any brand-----that's one thing I like about it


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So what would a good brand be which makes these k-cups?? 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

check the website link that Dawna posted..........you can see them listed.(too many to post)
Also you can grind your own and put it in the filter cup


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sally,

Thanks! I have been thinking about getting one of these little machines but was concerned on the coffee quality.. Perhaps I will go out and get one today since all you guys are so happy with it.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Love my Keurig! It came with a sampler box of coffees and Costco had a special deal where I could order two free boxes of coffee. Sofar I am loving the Newmans Own Bold Roast and the Tullys French. I've made cocoa and tea. The best thing to do is express a small cup of plain hot water first to be sure there's no coffee taste left...

Perhaps Dale will show us just how simple this machine is to use... ound:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan, there is a little plastic insert thingy, I think it's called 'my K-Cup' and you just put whatever you want in it. Your own brand of coffee, loose tea, etc. So you aren't stuck with only the varieties that come pre-packaged. That was the big selling point for me.
Dawna
p.s. Also when our coffee drinkin' friends come over I can actually make them coffee now! Well they really have to make their own.....but I have about 40 varieties of those little k-cups that came with the machine so they have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawna,

I love that. How convenient for the cold nights for cocoa and coffee.
Which one did you get?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm a sucker for what I read here on the forum. I just bought a Keurig. Still in the trying various brands stage. My only complaint is the sound it makes.
I called the company and it was obvious they know about the noise, they suggested that I put a mouse pad under it. 
I'm liking it so far, but if someone is trying to sleep when you make coffee, they won't need an alarm.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maybe it is me but I don't think it makes a lot of noise??????????


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

maybe it's mine, but mine is a loud sort of moan. Maybe I should return it and see if the next one is quieter.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Marie,
Mine is similar to the platinum edition one. Not the exact one, but similar. I may end up taking it to my office and getting the all stainless one for the house if I'm still in love with it in a month. 
Dawna


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The Bed Bath Beyond down here only sells the $300 stainless version.. I guess thats the one! Anyone have this one?? Is it actually 'better' then the others?

Ryan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Ryan,
I think the 'innards' of all of them are basically the same, but the $300 stainless is supposed to be quieter and I think it's prettier  Although the noise on mine doesn't bother me, it only lasts about 20 seconds and it's more of like a vibration noise really. I think if you did put something under it, that would help...it's seriously not bad though.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm a coffee freak but you'll faint when I say which brand. I love the instant Taster's Choice with the bold flavor. Go figure.......no champagne taste here ound:
When I use the one cup maker, I use Alessi Caffe' Espresso. Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh is it smooth and tastes soooooooooooo good.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*previous keurig thread*

http://havaneseforumcom/showthread.php?t=6571

I probably didn't post the link correctly, but there is a previous thread about the Keurig coffee system with a pic of the K-cup that you can fill with any coffee you like. We LOVE ours....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The one I got was at Costco, Ryan. It's the B60 and is black and chrome. You can look it up at Costco.com (search:Kleurig) It was only $139. I think $300 sounds pretty steep.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

The $149. one has 3 small buttons and that selects how strong each cup comes out. The stronger the choice, the less you get in your cup. I stick to the middle button.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Love my Keurig! It came with a sampler box of coffees and Costco had a special deal where I could order two free boxes of coffee. Sofar I am loving the Newmans Own Bold Roast and the Tullys French. I've made cocoa and tea. The best thing to do is express a small cup of plain hot water first to be sure there's no coffee taste left...
> 
> Perhaps Dale will show us just how simple this machine is to use... ound:


I love the Newmans Own.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

NOTE FROM CICERO:
Mom had a coupon so she rushed to Bed & Bath and came home with us a new toy. It's so easy to use and I love the smell. When I get her coffee made, I get some homemade chicken jerky! Ohhh, yes, we both love new toys!!

PS...Don't tell her I know how to use the computer because she will have me paying her bills. :frusty:

View attachment 17521


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan,
I had to laugh because my DH's favorite is Taster's Choice, too.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is the cutest pic of Cicero! It does smell soooooo good. Sometimes I make a cup just for the smell 
Since I'm really such a non coffee person, I have NO CLUE if any of this coffee tastes good or not.....but they all smell good. lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Jan,
> I had to laugh because my DH's favorite is Taster's Choice, too.


LOL I'm glad I'm not alone. My husband changed over to it too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Cicero looks so darling!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw the coffee maker today on TV but I have a question? Does it only make one cup at a time? If it's a one cup machine it will not work for me-I make a full pot the minute my feet hit the floor in the AM then feed the "kids", and then drink the pot of coffee all day long or fill up a go cup and head out the door for work. Making hot choc would be a nice thing to use it for since I only drink one cup of choc. 

Thanks for the link to the New Orleans Coffee Supply. I used to go there to get coffee in the AM when I would vacation in NO. Since I live in MO I get most of my coffee from Kaldi's-they have a lot of Free Trade Coffee and other type of coffee-my fav is Birds & Bees-a shade grown coffee-and I just got some called Madagascar Vanilla don't know how it taste but it sure smells good in the bag.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It does make only one cup at a time....but it only takes about 20 or 30 seconds to make one. 
Coffee grown in the shade? What does that do? I'm telling you, I know squat about coffee.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just bought the B70 for hubby for Christmas. I chose the B70 because it can make up to a 12 oz cup of coffee. I hope the noise isn't to much of a nuisance. I make myself a Big Train chai tea ever morning. I guess I can use the machine to get the hot water. Although I hate to have a coffee taste in my tea. We'll see once we try it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have this one. There is a hot water tap on the right. I make a LOT of hot chocolate!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mraymo said:


> I just bought the B70 for hubby for Christmas. I chose the B70 because it can make up to a 12 oz cup of coffee. I hope the noise isn't to much of a nuisance. I make myself a Big Train chai tea ever morning. I guess I can use the machine to get the hot water. Although I hate to have a coffee taste in my tea. We'll see once we try it.


We have the B70 and LOVE it. We make coffee - and also run hot water through for tea. Just remember to removed the previously used K-cup and you'll have no problem.. eace:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great. Thanks. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Any good online sites to buy the k-cups?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Can you make enough coffee to fill a 20 oz mug with the Keurig system? We make about six cups each morning and DH fills a large travel mug and I fill my 12 oz travel mug just before we leave for work. Would we have to use multiple packets and stand there and press the button a bunch of times?
We have a Krups machine that neither one of us likes much.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I found that I like Nantucket Blend from Green Mountain and I got it online for $13, then I was in Kohls and found it for $9.99.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> Any good online sites to buy the k-cups?


Green Mountain has a ton of brands to choose from...but just Google K-cup and you'll get a lot of info.

If I want to fill a large mug, I choose a "bold" brand of coffee (Newman's Own Bold is delish) I have the machine with 3 sizes and strengths so I push the large cup size first, then reset the machine (open and close the k-cup thingie) and then push the small size. It makes a perfect 16 oz cup of coffee with 1 K-cup.


----------

